

The Losers of WWDC - dskang
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/10683cd7102d

======
jtdaugh
The switch to Bing may have some negative impact on google, but I doubt
Apple's alternatives will take any toll on google maps or docs.

~~~
eightyone
Yeah. iCloud.com is a joke. They are using a native-esque UI/UX in the web
browser and it just doesn't work. Until something drastic changes at Apple,
Google will forever have superior web services.

------
thedanyaal
The real losers are anybody who has to use the new "flat design"

~~~
nathancahill
Like a rainbow farted all over my phone

------
gailees
Google clearly got fucked the hardest, but I still highly doubt anyone is
about to jump ship from google maps to apple maps.

~~~
bennyg
Google Maps is still a better experience than iOS7 Maps so far - but I'll have
to wait and see how much the Mavericks integration can hack away at that.

------
mosqutip
Doesn't Yahoo power the weather app, making that point meaningless?

Also, how does this make these companies "losers"? Competition is good for
business, and the businesses that are in place and have current user bases
will win out if they have better (or even on-par) products.

~~~
malandrew
All the data from the Yahoo weather app comes from a YQL query. Anyone can use
the same query to get all the same information.

------
joejohnson
How are these companies losers? They still have their product and their
current user base; if they couldn't stand a little competition, then they
weren't meant to last anyway.

~~~
SG-
They aren't "losers" in the normal sense, but they will likely lose out on
income going forward unless they add really unique features that make their
version much better.

~~~
psbp
AT this point, Apple cutting out Google only makes Android more attractive to
me.

I was willing to take the blow of losing a superior Google maps, but excising
Google search entirely is way too much of a sacrifice for me to continue using
apple products.

------
eightyone
I don't know any teenager that uses Photo Stream. They are using Instagram so
they can share among all their friends and family who have varying devices.
They are using Instagram so they can compare who has the most likes, who takes
the best photos, and who ate the best food. Photo Stream isn't even meant to
replace social networking sites like Instagram.

~~~
r00fus
Exactly. Instagram is share-by-default (reinforced with the acquisition by
FB), Photostream is share-by-invitation.

I'm not an angst-ridden teen, and I don't want my kids' pix shared around any
more than I have to.

------
jcampbell1
Apple is philosophically stupid when it comes to sharing. Apple seems to be
stuck in a worldview where people want to share with their own devices. That
is nice, and they may kill dropbox or 1password, but that philosophy does
nothing to compete with Instagram or Google. Google Docs is miles away from
being great, but at least they are working on the right problem.

~~~
wlindner
for some reason, your comment made me imagine a silly conversation between two
people:

A: "use google docs" B: "why? it doesn't do what I need" A: "yeah, but they're
working on the right problem"

------
EugeneOZ
"1Password - Password management is now built into Safari & iCloud."

And what if I use Chrome? Not a reason.

~~~
r00fus
Doesn't Chrome have it's own "keychain"?

Also, I use 1Password on my desktop a lot more - it's far more full featured,
storing not only passwords, but credit card details and mailing info pretty
securely.

------
TheBiv
Has Apple legitimately killed any apps or companies announced at WWDC like
this article suggests?

~~~
benologist
TotalFinder and to a lesser extent TotalSpaces have unlikely futures.

[http://www.binaryage.com](http://www.binaryage.com)

~~~
tumblen
It's possible but from what I can tell, TotalFinder is much more feature-rich
than the OSX tabbed finder.

I really hope it continues to be compatible and that BinaryAge continues
development.

------
wlindner
This is a free market. They didn't lose, they just became commoditized.

------
michaelrhansen
The enemy of my enemy...

